# Weight and color



## ivy1 (12 mo ago)

17 week old poodle 17.8 lbs. Black in color with gray and brown hairs coming in on face and legs. 17 inch legs and chest. Wondering about color and size.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Need to see a photo before I vote!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

How big are his feet?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

One calculator forecast from Freddy's weight at 12 weeks that he would reach 17kilos/37.5lbs. He is a papillon... I don't trust them much!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Your dog that came from a 39 lb mom and 15 lb dad has weighed roughly the same amount so far as my standard that was from 2 standards. I honestly have a hard time believing that his parentage is accurate, which I am sure is swayed further by them breeding Merle poodles. I think he will end up a very normal (for a spoo) 50-60 lbs. For color, again, his littermates being merle, who knows where he will end up on the color spectrum. I would expect a silver or sable if you’re already seeing a color change.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

My 60 lb standard was about 15 lbs at 12 weeks if that helps. 

I think he will be a big boy! No judgement on colour without a picture, but with Merle in there who knows.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

My 60 lb Standard (Elroy) was 19 lbs at 12½ weeks. I'm with Starla in guessing a "normal" size SPoo.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Simon was 14 pounds at 11 weeks. He will be a year old on the 23rd, and was 45 pounds a couple of weeks ago.

As far as color, you said his sire is blue and white and his dam is brown, but if he has merle littermates, then at least one of his parents _has _to be merle. The other option is that the bitch was bred by more than one male, and had a multiple sire litter.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

TeamHellhound said:


> Simon was 14 pounds at 11 weeks. He will be a year old on the 23rd, and was 45 pounds a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> As far as color, you said his sire is blue and white and his dam is brown, but if he has merle littermates, then at least one of his parents _has _to be merle. The other option is that the bitch was bred by more than one male, and had a multiple sire litter.


There is a picture of papa in another thread. He's definitely a merle.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I noticed with my minipoo puppy that he grew in spurts and the growth charts didn’t seem accurate. It looks like your puppy is doing the same. Along with spurts of growth came slow periods where my puppy didn’t eat much and then going into a spurt he would eat a lot. These spurts made it hard to predict the end size. Some dogs grow quickly and stop early where as others grow slowly for a longer period which is another confounding factor.

Your dog has some unusual factors which make it difficult to predict. There’s a huge difference in the size of the parents (39 lb mom and 15 lb dad) as well as a mixed breed father which has herding dog genes. Quite the interesting mix so it’s going to be fun to see where Scout ends up. I can’t wait to see his final adult weight and color.


----------



## ivy1 (12 mo ago)

cowpony said:


> How big are his feet?


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

We need pictures 🙏


----------



## ivy1 (12 mo ago)

View attachment 488774


----------



## ivy1 (12 mo ago)

.


----------



## ivy1 (12 mo ago)

.


----------



## ivy1 (12 mo ago)

.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Definitely blue and looks like he will mature a small standard.


----------



## ivy1 (12 mo ago)

.


----------



## ivy1 (12 mo ago)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Need to see a photo before I vote!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Beautiful blue


----------



## ivy1 (12 mo ago)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Need to see a photo before I vote!


----------

